# Գիտություն, Կրթություն > Հումանիտար և հասարակական գիտություններ > Տնտեսագիտություն, տնտեսություն >  Սեփական բիզնես

## Adriano

Տնտեսության զարգացման հիմքն է հանդիսանում փոքր և միջին բիզնեսի զարգացումը: Ընդ որում բիզնես բառի տակ հասկացվում է շատ լայն բաներ, ասենք օրինակ բիզնես եմ համարում կլինիկա բացելը, վերլուծական կենտրոններ, իրավաբանակն խորհրդատվություններ տվող կազմակերպությունները, այսիքն բիզնես ասածն համարում ենք ավելի լայն, ոչ միայն առևտուր իր բուն ու բնական իմաստով: Եվ ահա մենք ակումբցիներս ինչքանով կարող ենք ունենալ մեր լուման այս գործում: բոլորս էլ փոքր ժամանակից ձգտել ենք այս կամ այն բիզնեսն  ունենալ, մեր գործը դնել, և ահա հիմա բավականին հասուն ենք և եկել է ժամանակը հասկանալու թե մենք ինչպես ենք վերաբերվում գործ դնելու կամ բիզնես անելու մասին: Եկեք բոլորս ներկայացնենք մեր բիզնես ոլորտները, ասենք ինչ գործ կդնենք: Բոլորովս կքննարկենք  կտեսնենք որքան է հնարավոր գործ սկսելը, իսկ տարիքով մեծ ակումբցիներ իրենց փորձով մեզ ուղղություն կտան: Իհարկե հիմա կասեք էս մարդը գժվելա, էս երկրում ինչ բիզնես երբ մասնավոր սեփականությունը չի հարգվում այստեղ, այսպես ասած  նույնիսկ մրջյունը այս երկրում իր սեփականությունը չունի, ճանճը նույնիսկ իրա նստելու տեղը չունի, իսկ մեղվին չեն թողնի իր բույնը, եթե մեղրից բաժին չունենան: Մի խոսքով մենք բոլորս էլ ինչ-որ մտքեր կունենանք ինչ-որ սեփական գործ դնելու ուղղությամբ:
Օրինակ ես միշտ ցանկացել եմ հոգեբանկան հարցերով խորհրդատվական կենտրոն ունենալ, ցանկացել եմ զբաղվել ասենք բեռների տեղափոխմաբ զբաղվող ընկերություններով, շատ կուզենայի ամսագիր կամ շաբաթաթերթ  ունենալ հոդվածնեյի գրեյի խմբագրեյի ու մատուցեյի մեր հասարակությանը:

----------

davidus (21.04.2010), E-la Via (21.04.2010), Hayazn (21.04.2010), Sagittarius (21.04.2010), Դարք (21.04.2010)

----------


## davidus

> Տնտեսության զարգացման հիմքն է հանդիսանում փոքր և միջին բիզնեսի զարգացումը: Ընդ որում բիզնես բառի տակ հասկացվում է շատ լայն բաներ, ասենք օրինակ բիզնես եմ համարում կլինիկա բացելը, վերլուծական կենտրոններ, իրավաբանակն խորհրդատվություններ տվող կազմակերպությունները, այսիքն բիզնես ասածն համարում ենք ավելի լայն, ոչ միայն առևտուր իր բուն ու բնական իմաստով: Եվ ահա մենք ակումբցիներս ինչքանով կարող ենք ունենալ մեր լուման այս գործում: բոլորս էլ փոքր ժամանակից ձգտել ենք այս կամ այն բիզնեսն  ունենալ, մեր գործը դնել, և ահա հիմա բավականին հասուն ենք և եկել է ժամանակը հասկանալու թե մենք ինչպես ենք վերաբերվում գործ դնելու կամ բիզնես անելու մասին: Եկեք բոլորս ներկայացնենք մեր բիզնես ոլորտները, ասենք ինչ գործ կդնենք: Բոլորովս կքննարկենք  կտեսնենք որքան է հնարավոր գործ սկսելը, իսկ տարիքով մեծ ակումբցիներ իրենց փորձով մեզ ուղղություն կտան: *Իհարկե հիմա կասեք էս մարդը գժվելա, էս երկրում ինչ բիզնես երբ մասնավոր սեփականությունը չի հարգվում այստեղ, այսպես ասած  նույնիսկ մրջյունը այս երկրում իր սեփականությունը չունի, ճանճը նույնիսկ իրա նստելու տեղը չունի, իսկ մեղվին չեն թողնի իր բույնը, եթե մեղրից բաժին չունենան:* Մի խոսքով մենք բոլորս էլ ինչ-որ մտքեր կունենանք ինչ-որ սեփական գործ դնելու ուղղությամբ:
> Օրինակ ես միշտ ցանկացել եմ հոգեբանկան հարցերով խորհրդատվական կենտրոն ունենալ, ցանկացել եմ զբաղվել ասենք բեռների տեղափոխմաբ զբաղվող ընկերություններով, շատ կուզենայի ամսագիր կամ շաբաթաթերթ  ունենալ հոդվածնեյի գրեյի խմբագրեյի ու մատուցեյի մեր հասարակությանը:


Adriano ջան, ով որ սկսի նման բարձրագոչ արտահայտություններ անել, հաստատ իմացի, որ ՀՀ-ում փոքր բիզնեսի կասմակերպման մասին գաղափար չունի: Էս երկու տարվա մեջ (թու-թու) հարկային տեսուչները ընդամենը 5-6 անգամ են երևացել, էն էլ ՀԴՄ-ի տվյալները տանելու համար: Այնպես որ առանձնակի ուշադրություն էլ պետք չի դարձնել... մաքուր աշխատի, մազիդ կպնող էլ չի լինի.... էդ փայատիրության գաղափարը փոքր բիզնեսում ուղղակի լեգենդ ա:

----------

E-la Via (21.04.2010), h_jak (11.01.2012)

----------


## Katka

Որ Կապանում էի ահագին մտքեր էին մոտս առաջանում: Մի հատ մեռած հյուրանոց կա, մեծ շենք է, հենց կենտրոնում: Մտածում էի այ էդ հյուրանոցի շենքը առնեմ, մեջը հյուրանոցից զատ՝ հետաքրքիր խաղային, ծառայությունների ցանց դնեմ:  :Baby:   Սուտ է, Կապանում, նույնիսկ փոքր տարածք առնելու համար քո նշած ոչ թե մեղվին, այլ շնացած ճանճերին փող պետք է տաս: Դա որ պատկերացնես մարզային իրականությունը: Ամեն փոքր տարածք ու բիզնես գտնվում է... :Goxakan:  ձեռքերում:
Հա, իսկ հիմա մի հատ գրքերի խանութ եմ ուզում բացել, մինչ մտնելը ուզում եմ փոքր տարածքում բնական ծաղիկների վաճառք լինի: Ասենք,Adriano ջան, մտնես նախ` գեղեցիկ ծաղիկներ ու հետո գրքեր, գիրքդ առնես ու սիրած աղջկադ համար դուրս գալուց ծաղիկներ առնես ու ժպիտով տուն գնաս :Jpit: 

Հ.Գ. Հա, մոռացա նշել, ՀՀ-ում սեփական գործ սկսելու համար նախ եւ առաջ պետք է խելք չունենաս առնվազը: Իսկ եթե ունես ու սկսես, պետք է «մեջք» ունենաս ու շատ փող: Հնարավոր չէ:

----------


## ministr

> Որ Կապանում էի ահագին մտքեր էին մոտս առաջանում: Մի հատ մեռած հյուրանոց կա, մեծ շենք է, հենց կենտրոնում: Մտածում էի այ էդ հյուրանոցի շենքը առնեմ, մեջը հյուրանոցից զատ՝ հետաքրքիր խաղային, ծառայությունների ցանց դնեմ:   Սուտ է, Կապանում, նույնիսկ փոքր տարածք առնելու համար քո նշած ոչ թե մեղվին, այլ շնացած ճանճերին փող պետք է տաս: Դա որ պատկերացնես մարզային իրականությունը: Ամեն փոքր տարածք ու բիզնես գտնվում է... ձեռքերում:
> Հա, իսկ հիմա մի հատ գրքերի խանութ եմ ուզում բացել, մինչ մտնելը ուզում եմ փոքր տարածքում բնական ծաղիկների վաճառք լինի: Ասենք,Adriano ջան, մտնես նախ` գեղեցիկ ծաղիկներ ու հետո գրքեր, գիրքդ առնես ու սիրած աղջկադ համար դուրս գալուց ծաղիկներ առնես ու ժպիտով տուն գնաս
> 
> Հ.Գ. Հա, մոռացա նշել, ՀՀ-ում սեփական գործ սկսելու համար նախ եւ առաջ պետք է խելք չունենաս առնվազը: Իսկ եթե ունես ու սկսես, պետք է «մեջք» ունենաս ու շատ փող: Հնարավոր չէ:


Դե լավ տենց ահավոր չի  :Smile:  Պետք է աշխատես նենց բիզնես անել, որ սրանց ուղեղն ուղղակի չի հասնում դրանից...  :Smile:  Թե չէ էժան առնել, թանկ ծախելու մեջ առանձնապես մեծ խելք պետք չի, դրա համար էլ 90%-անոց ներմուծող երկիր ենք:

----------

DavitH (21.04.2010), javaharut (21.04.2010), One_Way_Ticket (21.04.2010), prof-de-Francais (24.12.2010), Հայկօ (21.04.2010)

----------


## Hayazn

> Տնտեսության զարգացման հիմքն է հանդիսանում փոքր և միջին բիզնեսի զարգացումը: Ընդ որում բիզնես բառի տակ հասկացվում է շատ լայն բաներ, ասենք օրինակ բիզնես եմ համարում կլինիկա բացելը, վերլուծական կենտրոններ, իրավաբանակն խորհրդատվություններ տվող կազմակերպությունները, այսիքն բիզնես ասածն համարում ենք ավելի լայն, ոչ միայն առևտուր իր բուն ու բնական իմաստով: Եվ ահա մենք ակումբցիներս ինչքանով կարող ենք ունենալ մեր լուման այս գործում: բոլորս էլ փոքր ժամանակից ձգտել ենք այս կամ այն բիզնեսն  ունենալ, մեր գործը դնել, և ահա հիմա բավականին հասուն ենք և եկել է ժամանակը հասկանալու թե մենք ինչպես ենք վերաբերվում գործ դնելու կամ բիզնես անելու մասին: Եկեք բոլորս ներկայացնենք մեր բիզնես ոլորտները, ասենք ինչ գործ կդնենք: Բոլորովս կքննարկենք  կտեսնենք որքան է հնարավոր գործ սկսելը, իսկ տարիքով մեծ ակումբցիներ իրենց փորձով մեզ ուղղություն կտան: Իհարկե հիմա կասեք էս մարդը գժվելա, էս երկրում ինչ բիզնես երբ մասնավոր սեփականությունը չի հարգվում այստեղ, այսպես ասած  նույնիսկ մրջյունը այս երկրում իր սեփականությունը չունի, ճանճը նույնիսկ իրա նստելու տեղը չունի, իսկ մեղվին չեն թողնի իր բույնը, եթե մեղրից բաժին չունենան: Մի խոսքով մենք բոլորս էլ ինչ-որ մտքեր կունենանք ինչ-որ սեփական գործ դնելու ուղղությամբ:
> Օրինակ ես միշտ ցանկացել եմ հոգեբանկան հարցերով խորհրդատվական կենտրոն ունենալ, ցանկացել եմ զբաղվել ասենք բեռների տեղափոխմաբ զբաղվող ընկերություններով, շատ կուզենայի ամսագիր կամ շաբաթաթերթ  ունենալ հոդվածնեյի գրեյի խմբագրեյի ու մատուցեյի մեր հասարակությանը:


1-ին մաս
Հրաշալի է : Շատ ուրախ եմ , որ նոր սերունդը ազատվել է  « ինկոբատորային  » այսինքն  « սովետական » մոդելից և ցանկանում է սեփական ուժերով ճեղքել « կոկոսի կեղևը »  : Շնորհավորում եմ և խոստանում եմ ուժերս ներածին չափ օգտակար լինել այս հարցի շուրջ քննարկումներին : Ինչ վերաբերում է բիզնես անել թէ չէ , ասեմ , իսկ ուրիշ այլընտրանք կա , իհարկե ոչ : Նախ եկեք պարզաբանենք թէ ինչ է բիզնեսը և ինչպես այն սկսել : բիզնեսը գործ է որը պատկանում է քեզ և այն հարկավոր է սկսել քո ունեցած միջոցներով և անմիջապես : Փորձը ցույց է տվել որ եթե տարվա սկզբում բացվում են 100 բիզնես ապա տարին ավարտում է դրանցից միայն 20-ը , բայց սա չի նշանակում որ պետք է խուսափել բիզնես անելուց այլ նշանակում է , որ այն պետք է անել հաշվենկատ և հաշվարկված , հաշվի առնելով բոլոր խոչնդոտները , ծախսերը և ակընկալիքները : Խստիվ պետք է պահպանել կանոնները և հետևել դրանց : Օրինակ  « չծախվող ապրանք չկա այլ կա սխալ առժեք » սա նշանակում է , որ հարկավոր է շուկան ուսումնասիրել և նախորոք հասկանալ թէ ինչի պահանջարկ կա և որքան , քանի որ ազատ շուկայական պայմաններում ապրանքի առժեքը որոշողը գնորդն է և ինչպես կարգն է գնորդը ցանկանում է այն ձեռք բերել որքան հնարավոր է ցածր առժեքով , ուրեմն դուք պետք է հաշվարկեք թէ որքան ցածր առժեքով կարող էք այն առաջարկել :
Շարունակելի

----------

Adriano (21.04.2010), E-la Via (21.04.2010), Gayl (22.04.2010), Sophie (21.04.2010)

----------


## Katka

> Դե լավ տենց ահավոր չի  Պետք է աշխատես նենց բիզնես անել, որ սրանց ուղեղն ուղղակի չի հասնում դրանից...  Թե չէ էժան առնել, թանկ ծախելու մեջ առանձնապես մեծ խելք պետք չի, դրա համար էլ 90%-անոց ներմուծող երկիր ենք:


Չէ, չեմ ասում, որ ամեն ինչ ահավոր է: Ամեն ինչ այնպես է, ինչպես, որ ուզում են/ենք տեսնել:  :Smile:  Հոռետեսություն չի, այլ իրականություն:
ministr ջան, խելքս բան չի կտրում՝ ինչ բիզնես սկսես, որ _դրանց_ ուղեղին չհասնի: Եթե նույնիսկ գտնես, ապա մի շարք խոչընդոտներ կլինեն. նախ՝ եթե բիզնեսդ շատ նոր է, օրենսդրական թույլ բազան լուրջ պրոբլեմ կլինի, պայմանագրային կարգավորման լուրջ խնդիրներ: Մի խոսքով տրանսակցիոն բարձր ծախսեր: Ամեն դեպքում ես մտածում եմ՝ ինչ էլ սկսես, պիտի դրսի որոեւէ կազմակերպության հետ համագործակցես: :Xeloq:  
Բայց չեմ ասում որ ահավոր է, ոնց ա ասում է՝ էլի լավ ա, որ ապրում ենք :Yes: 




> 1-ին մաս
> Հրաշալի է : Շատ ուրախ եմ , որ *նոր սերունդը* ազատվել է  « ինկոբատորային  » այսինքն  « սովետական » մոդելից և ցանկանում է սեփական ուժերով ճեղքել « կոկոսի կեղևը »  :


Ո՞վ: Հարց ծագեց մոտս՝ երբ է համարվում, որ սկսել է նոր սերունդ :Xeloq: 
 Նոր սերունդը այլընտրանք չունի: Նոր ժամանակներ, նոր պահանջներ: Բայց դեռեւս *«հին սերունդը»* սովետից ժառանգած տոտալիրզմից ու բանդիտությունից չի ազատվել: Ահա եւ անդունդը, որը խոչընդոտում է նոր սերնդին առողջ բիզնես սկսել:




> Շնորհավորում եմ և խոստանում եմ ուժերս ներածին չափ օգտակար լինել այս հարցի շուրջ քննարկումներին : Ինչ վերաբերում է բիզնես անել թէ չէ , ասեմ , իսկ ուրիշ այլընտրանք կա , իհարկե ոչ : Նախ եկեք պարզաբանենք թէ ինչ է բիզնեսը և ինչպես այն սկսել : բիզնեսը գործ է որը պատկանում է քեզ և այն հարկավոր է սկսել քո ունեցած միջոցներով և անմիջապես : Փորձը ցույց է տվել որ եթե տարվա սկզբում բացվում են 100 բիզնես ապա տարին ավարտում է դրանցից միայն 20-ը , բայց սա չի նշանակում որ պետք է խուսափել բիզնես անելուց այլ նշանակում է , որ այն պետք է անել հաշվենկատ և հաշվարկված , հաշվի առնելով բոլոր խոչնդոտները , ծախսերը և ակընկալիքները : Խստիվ պետք է պահպանել կանոնները և հետևել դրանց : Օրինակ  « չծախվող ապրանք չկա այլ կա սխալ առժեք » սա նշանակում է , որ հարկավոր է շուկան ուսումնասիրել և նախորոք հասկանալ թէ ինչի պահանջարկ կա և որքան , քանի որ ազատ շուկայական պայմաններում ապրանքի առժեքը որոշողը գնորդն է և ինչպես կարգն է գնորդը ցանկանում է այն ձեռք բերել որքան հնարավոր է ցածր առժեքով , ուրեմն դուք պետք է հաշվարկեք թէ որքան ցածր առժեքով կարող էք այն առաջարկել :
> Շարունակելի


Կարնեգին էլ ասում է՝ միշտ ժպտացեք: Կարեւոր չի, թե ինչի համար, ում համար, կարեւորը՝ ժպտացեք: Մեր՝ հայերիս, համար չեն ամերիկյան ֆինտիֆլյուշկաները: Նախ եւ առաջ ՀՀ-ում յուրաքանչյուր քաղաքացի պետք է իր իրավունքներն ու պարտականությունները իմանա ու ոչ միայն իմանա, այլ կարողանա պահանջել: Ես, օրինակ, դրանց թվին *դեռ* չեմ պատկանում:
Բայց գրածդ հետաքրքիր է, սպասում եմ շարունակությանը :Xeloq:

----------

Hayazn (21.04.2010)

----------


## Ֆրեյա

Ցանկացած բիզնես, որի շահութաբերությունը/շրջանառության ծավալները անցնում են որոշակի սահմանից, սկսում է հետաքրքրություն առաջացնել։ Բնականաբար, կամ ստիպված եք լինելու կիսվել, կամ ամբողջությամբ նվիրել բիզնեսը "իրենց", եթե չհամաձայնվեք…

----------

DavitH (21.04.2010), murmushka (21.04.2010)

----------


## Katka

> Ցանկացած բիզնես, որի շահութաբերությունը/շրջանառության ծավալները անցնում են որոշակի սահմանից, սկսում է հետաքրքրություն առաջացնել։ Բնականաբար, կամ ստիպված եք լինելու կիսվել, կամ ամբողջությամբ նվիրել բիզնեսը "իրենց", եթե չհամաձայնվեք…


Որոշակի սահմանից անցնելու դեպքում՝ դառնում ես միջին կամ խոշոր, դրա համար ծախսերդ ու հարկային վճարումներդ շատանում են:  :Smile: 
Ոնց որ SAS սուպերմարկետը  :Jpit:

----------

davidus (21.04.2010), DavitH (21.04.2010)

----------


## Sophie

Ենթադրենք ես ուզում եմ փոքրիկ խանութ բացել: Հիմա սկզբում դրա համար ես պետք է գնամ իրենց դիմեմ պայմաններն իմանամ, թե ես բացեմ հետո իրենց կանչեմ :Jpit:  : Հետո մի բան չեմ հասկանում ես մանրամասն պետք է՞ բացատրեմ իմ եկամուտը տվյալ ապրանքից կամ գործարքից:

----------


## Ֆրեյա

> Ենթադրենք ես ուզում եմ փոքրիկ խանութ բացել: Հիմա սկզբում դրա համար ես պետք է գնամ իրենց դիմեմ պայմաններն իմանամ, թե ես բացեմ հետո իրենց կանչեմ : Հետո մի բան չեմ հասկանում ես մանրամասն պետք է՞ բացատրեմ իմ եկամուտը տվյալ ապրանքից կամ գործարքից:


Անկախ նրանից, շահույթ ունես–չունես, առաջին քայլը գրանցվելն է։ Նույնիսկ եթե բացասական շահույթով ես աշխատում, պարտավոր ես գրանցվել որպես իրավաբանական անձ եւ դրանից հետո մենակ իրավունք ունես սկսել գործունեություն ծավալել։

Հենց առաջին խոչընդոտը. դեռ մարդը չգիտի, ինչպես կընթանա իր բիզնեսը, արդեն իսկ ստիպված է ժամանակ ու գումարներ ծախսել գրանցվելու համար...  :Think: 

իսկ երբ ասում էի՝ պետք է կիսվես, խոսքը հարկայինի մասին չէր։ Հարկայինը երբեմն ուղղակի գործիք է։ 
Կիսվելու պահերը ոչ պաշտոնական միջոցներով են դասավորվում  :Wink:

----------


## Sophie

> Կիսվելու պահերը ոչ պաշտոնական միջոցներով են դասավորվում


Այսինքն հլը էտ լավ տղեքի մոմոնտը աշխատումա՞, որ ամեն գործ անողը պարտավորա իրանց փող տա :Sad:  :Angry2:

----------


## davidus

> Այսինքն հլը էտ *լավ տղեքի մոմոնտը աշխատումա՞*, որ *ամեն գործ անողը* պարտավորա իրանց փող տա


էրեխեք, թարգեք էլի... ախր որտեղ եք տենց բան տեսել??? որտեղ եք տեսել, որ մի փոքր խանութի կամ ինչ-որ կրպակի գան կպնեն, ասեն կիսվի.... չկա էլի տենց բան:
Կիսվում են էն դեպքում, երբ ուզում են օրենքի սահմանը անցնել, բայց չեն ուզում իրենց ձեռքերը թաթախել "կեղտոտ ջրի" մեջ: Դիմում են նման կրիմինալ մասսաներին, սրանք էլ որպես փոխհատուցում գործից որոշակի տոկոս են պահանջում ,ու լավ են անում: Թող օրենքը չխախտեն, որ հետո էլ ձեռքները կրակը ընկնեն:

----------

cold skin (21.04.2010), Gayl (22.04.2010), Katka (22.04.2010)

----------


## ministr

> Անկախ նրանից, շահույթ ունես–չունես, առաջին քայլը գրանցվելն է։ Նույնիսկ եթե բացասական շահույթով ես աշխատում, պարտավոր ես գրանցվել որպես իրավաբանական անձ եւ դրանից հետո մենակ իրավունք ունես սկսել գործունեություն ծավալել։
> 
> Հենց առաջին խոչընդոտը. դեռ մարդը չգիտի, ինչպես կընթանա իր բիզնեսը, արդեն իսկ ստիպված է ժամանակ ու գումարներ ծախսել գրանցվելու համար... 
> 
> իսկ երբ ասում էի՝ պետք է կիսվես, խոսքը հարկայինի մասին չէր։ Հարկայինը երբեմն ուղղակի գործիք է։ 
> Կիսվելու պահերը ոչ պաշտոնական միջոցներով են դասավորվում


Դե առանց հասկանալու գնում օրինակ ՍՊԸ են բացում ԱՁ-ի փոխարեն ու մի գործը սարքում հազար  :Smile: 
Իսկ ավելի խելոքները գտնում են մի հատ ծանոթ արդեն գոյություն ունեցող ՍՊԸ ու դրա տակ զարգացնում իրենց գործը մինչև տեսնեն ոնցա լինում:

----------


## Sophie

> էրեխեք, թարգեք էլի... ախր որտեղ եք տենց բան տեսել??? որտեղ եք տեսել, որ մի փոքր խանութի կամ ինչ-որ կրպակի գան կպնեն, ասեն կիսվի.... չկա էլի տենց բան:
> Կիսվում են էն դեպքում, երբ ուզում են օրենքի սահմանը անցնել, բայց չեն ուզում իրենց ձեռքերը թաթախել "կեղտոտ ջրի" մեջ: Դիմում են նման կրիմինալ մասսաներին, սրանք էլ որպես փոխհատուցում գործից որոշակի տոկոս են պահանջում ,ու լավ են անում: Թող օրենքը չխախտեն, որ հետո էլ ձեռքները կրակը ընկնեն:


Մի խոսքով մաքուր աշխատելու դեպքում ամեն ինչ նորմալ կլինի :Think: , մնումա էտ մաքուր, օրենքով / իրանց օրենքը իրանց գլխին կպնի/ մարդ կարողանա շահույթ ունենա, ոչ թե տակ տա:

----------


## Դեկադա

«Փող ունսես վնասված մեջքդ էլ կբուժես»- նմանատիպ ֆրազ Աավատար-ում եմ լսել: Քույրս էլ մի ընթացք բացեց փոքրիկ ծաղկի խանութ: Քանի որ ինքը դիզայներ էր շատ ավելի  հեշտ էր լինում կոմպոզիցիաներ եւ նման այլ բաներ հավաքելը: Բայց բիզնեսը շարունակելու համար առաջի հերթին հարկավոր ա գումար: Համենայնդեպս սկզբի համար պետք ա բավականին գումար ներդնել բիզնեսը ծաղկացնելու համար: Այսինքն մոտավորապես 6-10 ամիս եկամտի մասին երազելը աբսուրդ է: Բացի դա պետք ա գումար տեղի վարձը տալու + հարկայինը: ԱՁ- ի դեպքում կարծեմ 1 -3 ամիս ժամկետ ա տրվում, որ տեսնես եթե հեռանկար կա նոր հարկ մուծես: Մի խոսքով եթե 1 տարի կարենաս դիմակայել նրանից հետո շանսեր կան առաջ գնալու: Սա էն դեպքում երբ ինքդ շատ բաներ կարենում ես անես: Իսկ եթե սրա հետ նաեւ տալիս էս աշխատավարձ աշխատողին էտ դեպքում ավելի ա բարդանում: Դրա համար էլ շուկայում մնում են մենակ  նրանք ովքեր ունեն «մեջք», կամ իրենք են էտ «մեջքը»:

----------


## Hayazn

երկրորդ մաս
Հաջորդ նախապայմանը Տեղանքն է այսինքն հարկավոր է ուշադրություն դարձնել այն հանգամանքի վրա , թէ այդ շրջանի ամենօրյա երթևեկությունը  « այսինքն մարդիք , որոնք քո պոտենցիալ հաճախորդներն են » ինչ նախասիրություններ ունեն , որպեսզի նրանց դարձնես քո հաճախորդները : միուս նախապայմանը  գովազդն է որը և  « թանկառժեք հաճույք է » հատկապես նոր սկսող բիզնեսի համար բայց կան նաև գովազդի նվազ թանկառժեք միջոցներ , օրինակ ինտեռնետի ֆորումներում , կամ ուղղակի թռուցիկներ տպել և ինքնուրույն դրանք բաժանել անցորդներին  և շրջապատում գտնվող տների դռան վրա կախել , ընդ որում այս գովազդները հարկավոր է սկսել մինչև բիզնեսի դռների բացվելը  հաճախորդների համար :Գովազդները պետք է պարունակեն ձեր բիզնեսի հասցեն , հեռախոսը ,բացառիկները և շատ կարևոր է ունենալ « կարգախոս » որը դուք ինքներդ պետք է հնարեք կախված ձեր բիզնեսի տեսակից օրինակ « մեր խանութում հաճախորդը միշտ իրավացի է » կամ « օգտագործեք մեր արտադրանքը և խնայեք ինչպես երբեք »  , ուշադրություն - կարգախոսների մեջ երբեք չկիռարեք «գնեցեք » կամ « վճարեք » բառերը , որովհետև սրանք վանելու հատկություն ունեն , միշտ ջանացեք հաճոյանալ կանանց , որովհետև ամբողջ ծախսվող փողի 75 տոկոսը իրականացվում է կանանց կողմից : Եթե ձեր բիզնեսը ինչ որ ապրանք է արտադրում ապա նախընտրելի է ներգրավել որքան հնարավոր է շատ տնաինագործների , որոնց համար դուք ստիպված չեք լինի աշխատատեղեր ստեղծել և հարկ եղած դեպքում շատ հեշտությամբ կարող էք նրանց թիվը ավելացնել կամ պակասեցնել կախված օրվա պահանջարկից  , սա կտա ձեր բիզնեսին ճկունություն և քանի , որ նրանք ձեր մշտական աշխատողները չեն , ստիպված չեք լինի նրանց վճարել «  գործերը թույլ եղած ժամանակ » ասենք կապված սեզոնի հետ և այլն :
Ուշադրություն - ձեր նպատակը պահանջարկը դիմավորելն է , ոչ թէ նրանից առաջ անցնելը ինչը և բերեց համաշխարհաին տնտեսական ճգնաժամի - սրա մասին առանձին կխոսենք
շարունակելի

----------

Gayl (22.04.2010), Katka (22.04.2010), Sophie (21.04.2010)

----------


## Katka

> Հենց առաջին խոչընդոտը. դեռ մարդը չգիտի, ինչպես կընթանա իր բիզնեսը, արդեն իսկ ստիպված է ժամանակ ու գումարներ ծախսել գրանցվելու համար...


Ֆրեյա ջան, ախր որ չգիտի իրա բիզնեսը ոնց է ընթանալու, ինչի՞ է սկսում բիզնես: Ռազմավարական պլան կա: Բա ի՞նչ անեն. սկսեն աշխատել, եթե շահույթ լինի գրանցվեն, եթե չէ՝ չէ՞:




> իսկ երբ ասում էի՝ պետք է կիսվես, խոսքը հարկայինի մասին չէր։ Հարկայինը երբեմն ուղղակի գործիք է։ 
> Կիսվելու պահերը ոչ պաշտոնական միջոցներով են դասավորվում


Բայց հիմա ահագին թափանցիկ է դարձել: Թեժ գիծ էլ է գործում, հարկային հաճախումներն էլ քիչ են: Ամեն դեպքում կոտոշավոր պետք է լինել:




> Դե առանց հասկանալու գնում օրինակ *ՍՊԸ են բացում ԱՁ-ի փոխարեն* ու մի գործը սարքում հազար


ministr ջան, չհասկացա, այսի՞նքն ...
Բայց հարկայինի տեսանկյունից  ԱՁ-ն սկզբում ձեռնտու չէ՞:




> Իսկ ավելի խելոքները գտնում են մի հատ ծանոթ արդեն գոյություն ունեցող ՍՊԸ ու դրա տակ զարգացնում իրենց գործը մինչև տեսնեն ոնցա լինում:


Հա՞: Բա հարկայինից ո՞նց են կարողանում խուսափել: Ելք ու մուտք անել կա: Գործող ՍՊԸ-ին կարող է եւ ձեռք չտալ: Ասենք իրա բալանսում պետք է երեւա, կարծում եմ, նորեկի ելքերն ու մուտքերը:

----------


## Gayl

Փոքր կամ միջին բիզնեսի դեպքում, ոչ մեկն էլ մազիդ չի կպնի, միայն թե հարկերն են շատ:

----------


## Katka

> երկրորդ մաս
> Հաջորդ նախապայմանը Տեղանքն է այսինքն հարկավոր է ուշադրություն դարձնել այն հանգամանքի վրա , թէ այդ շրջանի ամենօրյա երթևեկությունը  « այսինքն մարդիք , որոնք քո պոտենցիալ հաճախորդներն են » ինչ նախասիրություններ ունեն , որպեսզի նրանց դարձնես քո հաճախորդները :


Առաջին եւ կարեւոր նախապայմանը երկրի օրենսդրական բազային, ոլորտը կարգավորող օրենքներին ծանոթանալն է: Դրանից հետո՝ շուկայի ուսումնասիրությունը, որի մեջ եւ ներառվում է սպառողների հետազոտությունը եւ թարգեթավորումը:



> միուս նախապայմանը  գովազդն է որը և  « թանկառժեք հաճույք է » հատկապես նոր սկսող բիզնեսի համար բայց կան նաև գովազդի նվազ թանկառժեք միջոցներ , օրինակ ինտեռնետի ֆորումներում , կամ ուղղակի թռուցիկներ տպել և ինքնուրույն դրանք բաժանել անցորդներին  և շրջապատում գտնվող տների դռան վրա կախել , ընդ որում այս գովազդները հարկավոր է սկսել մինչև բիզնեսի դռների բացվելը  հաճախորդների համար :


Մինչ գովազդը՝ բիզնես պլանի կազմումն է, որում պետք է գծես ռազմավարությունդ: Գովազդը բիզնես պլանի մեջ է ներառվում:
Այստեղ ուղղակի կնշեի՝ պետք է կարեւորել բիզնեսի տեսակը: Էժան գովազդի հետեւից ընկնելը ոչ միշտ է բերում սպառողների ձեռքբերմանը: Այնպես որ, գովազդի որակն ու տեսակը կախված են ձեր բիզնեսի բնույթից: Եթե ես բացեմ ռեստորան ու բացեմ բիստրո, ապա գովազդն էլ տարբեր պետք է լինի:



> *Եթե ձեր բիզնեսը ինչ որ ապրանք է արտադրում* ապա նախընտրելի է ներգրավել որքան հնարավոր է շատ տնաինագործների , որոնց համար դուք ստիպված չեք լինի աշխատատեղեր ստեղծել և հարկ եղած դեպքում շատ հեշտությամբ կարող էք նրանց թիվը ավելացնել կամ պակասեցնել կախված օրվա պահանջարկից  , սա կտա ձեր բիզնեսին ճկունություն և քանի , որ նրանք ձեր մշտական աշխատողները չեն , ստիպված չեք լինի նրանց վճարել «  գործերը թույլ եղած ժամանակ » ասենք կապված սեզոնի հետ և այլն :


Օրինակ կխնդրեի: Եթե ես բացեմ մի բիզնես ու սկսեմ արտադրել ինչ-որ բան, ինձ պետք են մասնագետներ, այլ ոչ թե տնայնագործներ: Բայց գուցե ասես՝ ինչ ապրանք:



> Ուշադրություն - ձեր նպատակը պահանջարկը դիմավորելն է , ոչ թէ նրանից առաջ անցնելը ինչը և բերեց համաշխարհաին տնտեսական ճգնաժամի - սրա մասին առանձին կխոսենք
> շարունակելի


Առաջարկի գերարտադորւթյու՞նն էր պատճառը ճգնաժամի :Think:

----------


## Hayazn

Katka
Ձեր հետևյալ նկատողությանը
Առաջին եւ կարեւոր նախապայմանը երկրի օրենսդրական բազային, ոլորտը կարգավորող օրենքներին ծանոթանալն է: Դրանից հետո՝ շուկայի ուսումնասիրությունը, որի մեջ եւ ներառվում է սպառողների հետազոտությունը եւ թարգեթավորումը:
Ասեմ ,որ մենք այստեղ չենք ջանում նոր սկսող գործատիրոջ ուղեղը գերբեռնել  բարդություններով  ,այլ ընդհակառակը քաջալերել , որպեսզի վստահորեն մոտենա գործին :
Ձեր հետևյալ նկատողությանը
Մինչ գովազդը՝ բիզնես պլանի կազմումն է, որում պետք է գծես ռազմավարությունդ: Գովազդը բիզնես պլանի մեջ է ներառվում:
Այստեղ ուղղակի կնշեի՝ պետք է կարեւորել բիզնեսի տեսակը: Էժան գովազդի հետեւից ընկնելը ոչ միշտ է բերում սպառողների ձեռքբերմանը: Այնպես որ, գովազդի որակն ու տեսակը կախված են ձեր բիզնեսի բնույթից: Եթե ես բացեմ ռեստորան ու բացեմ բիստրո, ապա գովազդն էլ տարբեր պետք է լինի:
Ասեմ , խոսքը այստեղ գնում է այն հնարավոր դեպքերի մասին երբ սկսնակ գործատերը միջոցներ չունի թանկառժեք գովազդների համար և ցանկանում է ինչ որ ձևով աշխատեցնել իր բիզնեսը :
Ձեր հետևյալ հարցման համար 
Օրինակ կխնդրեի: Եթե ես բացեմ մի բիզնես ու սկսեմ արտադրել ինչ-որ բան, ինձ պետք են մասնագետներ, այլ ոչ թե տնայնագործներ: Բայց գուցե ասես՝ ինչ ապրանք:
Ասեմ , որ այդ որակյալ մասնագետները նույն գործը մեծ հաջողությամբ անում են իրենց տանը օրինակ կոշկակարները , դերձակ - կար անողները , ոսկերչական իրեր հավաքողներ - զոդողները , ձեռագործ - ասեղնագործողները և շատ և շատ այլ որակյալ մասնագետներ :
Ձեր հետևյալ հարցումին 
Առաջարկի գերարտադորւթյու՞նն էր պատճառը ճգնաժամի
Ասեմ , մենք դեռ սրան կանդրադառնանք : Բայց մինչ այդ ես ձեզ կխնդրեի ասել թէ , որտեղից գտաք  « գերարտադրություն » բառը , որովհետև այն իմ գրառումների մեջ չկա , իսկ եթե դուք նկատի ունեք « պահանջարկից առաջ անցնելը » ասեմ , դրանք նույն իմաստը չունեն և կարող են թյուրիմացություն առաջացնել : Իմիջիայլոց գերարտադրությունը կհանգեցնի տարադրամի գնողուկանության աճի , որը դրականորեն կազդի սպառողի վրա բայց համաշխարհային տնտեսական ճգնաժամը հակառակ ազդեցությունը ունի :

----------

Katka (23.04.2010)

----------


## Hayazn

3-րդ մաս
Առողջ շուկայական հարաբերությունների պայմաններում մրցակցությունը պարտադիր է , որովհետև դա օգնում է առժեքները պահել հնարավորին չափ ցածր , որից շահում է սպառողը ,  բայց սա երբեմն  խոչընդոտ է առաջացնում նոր բիզնեսի կայացման ճանապարհին : Սակայն այս պայքարից հաղթող դուրս գալու համար միջոցներ կան , որոնց մասին կզրուցենք այսօր : Խնդիրը հետևյալն է , ինչպես հաճախորդներին ներգրավել այլ կերպ ասած « կապել  » ձեր բիզնեսին , որպեսզի նրանք միուս անգամ գնումներ կատարելիս ձեր մրցակիցների մոտ չգնան : Նախ և առաջ պետք է հաշվի առնել , որ յուրաքանչուր ոք ձեր պոտենցիալ հաճախորդն է և առժանի է ուշադրության և հարգանքի : Յուրաքանչյուր հաճախորդից , անկխ այն բանից թէ նա ձեզ մոտ գնումներ կատարել է թէ ոչ , պետք է աշխատեք  վերցնել նրա էլ-փոստի հասցեն  և պարբերաբար նրանց տեղեկացնեք ձեր բիզնեսի բացառիկների , զեղճերի և նորությունների մասին միևնույն ժամանակ պետք է պահեք տեղեկագրական գիրք , որտեղ գրանցեք այն բոլոր գնումները որը նույն հաճախորդը կատարել է , և որոշակի գումար ծախսելուց հետո նրանց տաք բացառիկ զեղջ և այս մասին նրանց տեղեկացնեք էլ-փոստով , որ օրինակ  «քանի որ դուք կատարել էք 100 000 - ի գնումներ  մեր խանութում ապա հոկտեմբեր ամսվա ընթացքում 15 000- - ի գնում կատարելու դեպքում դուք կարող էք օգտվել ձեզ շնորհված 5 000 բացառիկ զեղջից » : Այս և սրա նման միջոցները հաճախորդներին պարբերաբար կհիշեցնեն  ձեր բիզնեսի գոյության մասին և ինչու չե կբերեն նոր հաճախորդներ  , օրինակ եթե ձեր մշտական հաճախորդը անգամ կարիք չունի գնումներ կատարելու ապա իր ընկերը կարող է կարիք ունենալ հետևաբաև զեղջը չկորցնելու համար  նրանք այդ գնումը կկատարեն և արդեն դուք կունենաք մեկի փոխարեն երկու հաճախորդ :
Ինչպես առաջին մասում ասացինք  «ազատ շուկայական հարաբերությունների ժամանակ ապրանքի գինը որոշողը գնորդն է »  , իսկ ով է որոշում անշարժ գույքի առժեքը : Սրա մասին կխոսենք ուրիշ անգամ :
շարունակելի

----------

Katka (23.04.2010)

----------


## Katka

> Katka
> Ձեր հետևյալ նկատողությանը
> Առաջին եւ կարեւոր նախապայմանը երկրի օրենսդրական բազային, ոլորտը կարգավորող օրենքներին ծանոթանալն է: Դրանից հետո՝ շուկայի ուսումնասիրությունը, որի մեջ եւ ներառվում է սպառողների հետազոտությունը եւ թարգեթավորումը:
> Ասեմ ,որ մենք այստեղ չենք ջանում նոր սկսող գործատիրոջ ուղեղը գերբեռնել  բարդություններով  ,այլ ընդհակառակը քաջալերել , որպեսզի վստահորեն մոտենա գործին :


Ծանոթանալ ասելով՝ ես ի նկատի չունեի ծանրաբեռնել, այն էլ՝ գերբեռնել :Jpit:  Քաջալերելու առաջին նախապայմանը՝ զգալ, որ օրենքը քո պաշտպանն է:  Դուք գուցե չեք ուզում ծանրաբեռնել, երկիրն էլ չի ուզում ծանրաբեռնել, բայց արդյունքում ունենում ենք այն, որ փոքր բիզնեսը խոչընդոտների առաջ է կանգնում: Վերջին օրենսդրական, ՀԴՄ-ային ռեժիմը քեզ օրինակ: :Smile: 
*Օրենքն է վստահությունը*: Ամեն դեպքում փոքր բիզնեսմենը պետք է իմանա, որ այսօր ոչ միայն աշխատողների թվաքանկով են որոշելու նրա գործունեության ծավալը, այլ նաեւ շրջանառության եւ հաշվեկշռի տվյալներով:  :Smile: 
Չ_գերբեռնելու_ համար պետք է ճիշտ ձեւով օրենքներին ծանոթացնել:





> Ձեր հետևյալ նկատողությանը
> Մինչ գովազդը՝ բիզնես պլանի կազմումն է, որում պետք է գծես ռազմավարությունդ: Գովազդը բիզնես պլանի մեջ է ներառվում:
> Այստեղ ուղղակի կնշեի՝ պետք է կարեւորել բիզնեսի տեսակը: Էժան գովազդի հետեւից ընկնելը ոչ միշտ է բերում սպառողների ձեռքբերմանը: Այնպես որ, գովազդի որակն ու տեսակը կախված են ձեր բիզնեսի բնույթից: Եթե ես բացեմ ռեստորան ու բացեմ բիստրո, ապա գովազդն էլ տարբեր պետք է լինի:
> Ասեմ , խոսքը այստեղ գնում է այն հնարավոր դեպքերի մասին երբ սկսնակ գործատերը միջոցներ չունի թանկառժեք գովազդների համար և ցանկանում է ինչ որ ձևով աշխատեցնել իր բիզնեսը :


 Քո նշած դեպքում խոսքը գնաց մի դեպքի մասին, երբ բիզնեսմենը փող չունի գովազդի համար: Իսկ *հնարավոր դեպքերից  կլիներ*, օրինակ,  միջոցներ ձեռք բերել, որակյալ գովազդի համար՝ ելնելով բիզնեսի տեսակից: Ամեն դեպքում բիզնեսի տեսակը կարեւոր է: Եթե խոսքը գնում է նաեւ միջին բիզնեսի մասին:





> Ձեր հետևյալ հարցման համար 
> Օրինակ կխնդրեի: Եթե ես բացեմ մի բիզնես ու սկսեմ արտադրել ինչ-որ բան, ինձ պետք են մասնագետներ, այլ ոչ թե տնայնագործներ: Բայց գուցե ասես՝ ինչ ապրանք:
> Ասեմ , որ այդ որակյալ մասնագետները նույն գործը մեծ հաջողությամբ անում են իրենց տանը օրինակ կոշկակարները , դերձակ - կար անողները , ոսկերչական իրեր հավաքողներ - զոդողները , ձեռագործ - ասեղնագործողները և շատ և շատ այլ որակյալ մասնագետներ :


Համամիտ եմ: Հարցիս պատասխանը ստացա ու հասկացա: Այդպես էլ մտածում էի :Smile:  Հստակեցնելու համար նշեցի:






> Ձեր հետևյալ հարցումին 
> Առաջարկի գերարտադորւթյու՞նն էր պատճառը ճգնաժամի
> Ասեմ , մենք դեռ սրան կանդրադառնանք : Բայց մինչ այդ ես ձեզ կխնդրեի ասել թէ , որտեղից գտաք  « գերարտադրություն » բառը , որովհետև այն իմ գրառումների մեջ չկա , իսկ եթե դուք նկատի ունեք « պահանջարկից առաջ անցնելը » ասեմ , դրանք նույն իմաստը չունեն և կարող են թյուրիմացություն առաջացնել : Իմիջիայլոց գերարտադրությունը կհանգեցնի տարադրամի գնողուկանության աճի , որը դրականորեն կազդի սպառողի վրա բայց համաշխարհային տնտեսական ճգնաժամը հակառակ ազդեցությունը ունի :


Ահա, այսինքն պահանջարկից առաջ անցնելը կարող է լինել գերարտադրության տեսակով եւ որակական առումով, կարծում եմ: Ամեն դեպքում հստակեցրու, որ հասկանալի լինի:  :Smile:

----------


## Katka

> Katka
> Ձեր հետևյալ նկատողությանը


 Ես նկատողություն չեմ արել  :Smile:

----------


## Hayazn

Katka
Սիրով կպարզաբանեմ « պահանջարկից առաջ անցնելու » իմաստը :
Սա այն դեպքերին է վերաբերում , երբ դու արտադրում էս մի բան , որը մարդկանց հենց հիմա հարկավոր չի , այլ հարկավոր կլինի ապագայում , երբ շուկան դրա համար պատրաստ կլինի , իհարկե այդ ժամանակը գալիս է և քո արտադրանքը մեծ պահանջարկ է ունենում բայց դու մինչ այդ սնանկացած  և բիզնեսից դուրս եկած էս լինում :

----------


## Katka

> Katka
> Սիրով կպարզաբանեմ « պահանջարկից առաջ անցնելու » իմաստը :
> Սա այն դեպքերին է վերաբերում , երբ դու արտադրում էս մի բան , որը մարդկանց հենց հիմա հարկավոր չի , այլ հարկավոր կլինի ապագայում , երբ շուկան դրա համար պատրաստ կլինի , իհարկե այդ ժամանակը գալիս է և քո արտադրանքը մեծ պահանջարկ է ունենում բայց դու մինչ այդ սնանկացած  և բիզնեսից դուրս եկած էս լինում :


Պարզ է, այդ դեպքերն էլ լինում են: Այսպես կոչված պիոներ ապրանքներ, որոնք, ինչ խոսք, լավ մարքեթինգի դեպքում հաջողության կհասնեն: Բայց դա չէր ճգնաժամի պատճառը, կարծում եմ:  :Smile:

----------

Hayazn (24.04.2010)

----------


## Sophie

Մի բան էլ հարցնեմ  անհատ ձեռներեցը կարող է՞ անուն  ունենալ,  թե՞ պարտադիր պետք է սպը լինի :
Եվ 30 քմ -ից փոքր տարածք զբաղեցնող բիզնեսի համար սկզբնական ի՞նչ վճարումներ են հարկավոր:

----------


## Sophie

> Մի բան էլ հարցնեմ  անհատ ձեռներեցը կարող է՞ անուն  ունենալ,  թե՞ պարտադիր պետք է սպը լինի :


 Սխալ եմ ձևակերպել  :Jpit:  : Ինկատի ունեի գովազդաին անունը  երևի ապրանքանիշ են դրան ասում :

----------


## ministr

> ministr ջան, խելքս բան չի կտրում՝ ինչ բիզնես սկսես, որ _դրանց_ ուղեղին չհասնի: Եթե նույնիսկ գտնես, ապա մի շարք խոչընդոտներ կլինեն. նախ՝ եթե բիզնեսդ շատ նոր է, օրենսդրական թույլ բազան լուրջ պրոբլեմ կլինի, պայմանագրային կարգավորման լուրջ խնդիրներ: Մի խոսքով տրանսակցիոն բարձր ծախսեր: Ամեն դեպքում ես մտածում եմ՝ ինչ էլ սկսես, պիտի դրսի որոեւէ կազմակերպության հետ համագործակցես: 
> Բայց չեմ ասում որ ահավոր է, ոնց ա ասում է՝ էլի լավ ա, որ ապրում ենք


Օրենսդրական թույլ բազան միշտ չէ որ վատ է  :Smile:  Քանի որ հարկողի խելքը չի հասնում, թե ինչի մասինա գնում խոսքը:
Ոչ մի այսպես կոչված "բարձր տեխնոլոգիական" ասպարեզում միջին վիճակագրական ՊԵԿ աշխատողի ուղեղը չի հասնի, քանի որ մաքսիմում կոմպով կարտ են խաղում  :Smile: 
Խոսքը միայն ծրագրավորման մասին չէ:





> ministr ջան, չհասկացա, այսի՞նքն ...
> Բայց հարկայինի տեսանկյունից  ԱՁ-ն սկզբում ձեռնտու չէ՞:
> 
> 
> Հա՞: Բա հարկայինից ո՞նց են կարողանում խուսափել: Ելք ու մուտք անել կա: Գործող ՍՊԸ-ին կարող է եւ ձեռք չտալ: Ասենք իրա բալանսում պետք է երեւա, կարծում եմ, նորեկի ելքերն ու մուտքերը:


Katka ջան ՍՊԸ-ն պետք ա հաշվապահ պահի, գոնե մի երկու աշխատող և այլն.. Բացի դրանից ՍՊԸ բացել ու մանավանդ փակելը շատ ավելի բարդա քան ԱՁ:
Գործող ՍՊԸ-ն  բնականաբար անծանոթ մարդու ՍՊԸ չի լինում  :Smile:  Առաջ ՍՊԸ-ները կոնկրետ գործունեությամբ պետք է զբաղվեին, իսկ հիմա համարյա ինչ ուզում ես արա  :Smile: 
Իսկ գործող ՍՊԸ-ն իրա ձևերն ունի հարկայինի հետ խոսալու: Բա հարկային աշխատողի օգուտները որտեղից են գոյանում?  :Smile:

----------

Katka (27.04.2010)

----------


## Adriano

Ժող , իսկ օրինակ եթե ուզում ես ասենք ինչ-որ բիզնես բացել ինչպիսի ընթացակարգով է դա կատարվում, ով փորձ ունի թող կիսվի էլի, բիզնես ասենք, եթե ցանկանում ես բեռնափոխադրումներ իրականացնող ընկերություն բացես, կամ ռեստորան: Ընթացակարգ ասելով հասկանում եմ բոլոր փուլերը գրանցումից մինչև վերջ: Իհարկե տնտեսագիտական գրքերում գրվածա, սակայն ամեն գրված չէ որ օգտագործվումա , էն էլ մեր երկրում:

----------


## Adam

> Ժող , իսկ օրինակ եթե ուզում ես ասենք ինչ-որ բիզնես բացել ինչպիսի ընթացակարգով է դա կատարվում, ով փորձ ունի թող կիսվի էլի, բիզնես ասենք, եթե ցանկանում ես բեռնափոխադրումներ իրականացնող ընկերություն բացես, կամ ռեստորան: Ընթացակարգ ասելով հասկանում եմ բոլոր փուլերը գրանցումից մինչև վերջ: Իհարկե տնտեսագիտական գրքերում գրվածա, սակայն ամեն գրված չէ որ օգտագործվումա , էն էլ մեր երկրում:


Դե, սկզբնական պիտի ՍՊԸ բացես, որը մոտավորապես կազմում ա 90-100.000 դրամ: (համենայնդեպս երբ ես բացեցի անցյալ տարի էդքան էր)
Ռեստորանի դեպքում, հիմա լիքը ծանոթներ ունեմ, ովքեր վարձակալել են ինչ-որ նախկին ռեստորանի շենքը ու անունը փոխել են և հիմա իրենք են աշխատացնում: Ուղղակի ստարտային գումար ա հարկավոր: 
Վարձակալման տարածքները շատ չեն, բայց քիչ էլ չեն: Անպայման չի միանգամից մի քանի հարյուր հազարներ ունենաս գործի մեջ դնելու համար: Անպայման չի ասենք ռեստորանի դեպքում շենքը քոնը լինի և այլն...

----------

Adriano (26.04.2010)

----------


## davidus

> Ժող , իսկ օրինակ եթե ուզում ես ասենք ինչ-որ բիզնես բացել ինչպիսի ընթացակարգով է դա կատարվում, ով փորձ ունի թող կիսվի էլի, բիզնես ասենք, եթե ցանկանում ես բեռնափոխադրումներ իրականացնող ընկերություն բացես, կամ ռեստորան: Ընթացակարգ ասելով հասկանում եմ բոլոր փուլերը գրանցումից մինչև վերջ: Իհարկե տնտեսագիտական գրքերում գրվածա, սակայն ամեն գրված չէ որ օգտագործվումա , էն էլ մեր երկրում:


Սկզբի համար ամենաճիշտը ԱՁ (անհատ ձեռներեց) բացելն ա.... համ ավելի էժան ա, համ էլ քիչ քաշքշուկներով: Գրանցվում ես պետռեգիստրում, ստանում ես հարկային կոդդ, վկայական: ռեստորանի դեպքում դիմում ես նախկին թաղապետարաններ` հանրային սննդի կետերում ժամը 24:00-ից հետո գործունեություն ծավալելու թույլտվություն: Թույլտվությունը տալիս է Երևանի քաղաքապետը, էնենց որ հաստատ մի 15 օր սպասելու եք, եթե.....  մարդ չմիջամտի ու արագացնի որոշման կայացումը:  :LOL:

----------

Katka (30.04.2010), ministr (27.04.2010)

----------


## Katka

Hayazn, ինչի՞ չես շարունակում բիզնես դասընթացը  :Smile:

----------

Sophie (30.04.2010)

----------


## Hayazn

> Hayazn, ինչի՞ չես շարունակում բիզնես դասընթացը


Սիրով կշարունակեմ , ուղղակի ապրիլ 24-ի առիթով աչկաթող արի :
Մեկ - երկու օրից  կզրուցենք  նաև տարադրամների շուկաի , առժեթղթերի շուկաի , երկրի էկոնոմիկաի վրա ազդող գործոնների և մի շարք այլ հետաքրքիր առկա խնդիրների մասին որոնց հետ առնչվում ենք ամեն օր բայց կարծես թէ չենք նկատում : մինչև անգամ այն , որ երկրին հարկավոր են գործազուրկներ : Զարմանալի է չէ :
Կհանդիպենք ...

----------

Katka (13.05.2010)

----------


## Hayazn

4-րդ մաս 
Եվ այսպես եթե ձեր բիզնեսի էությունը մանրածախ առևտուրն է ուշադրություն դարձրեք մի կարևոր հանգամանքի վրա , որ ձոր ունեցած ապրանքը « թանգարանաին նմուշ » չդառնա այսինքն չլինի թէ հաճախորդը մի քանի անգամ այցելելով խանութ գտնի նույ ապրանքը նույն տեղում և նույն առժեքով , դա արդեն տպավորություն կստեղծի հաժախորդի մոտ որ տվյալ ապրանքը գնման ենթակա չէ : Նման իրավիճակներից խուսափելու համար հարկավոր է պարբերաբար տեղափոխություններ կատարել ձեր խանութի ներսում և ճշտել առժեքները , որպեսզի ապրանքը ինչպես ասում են « չթթվի » և ձեր կանխիկ ներդրումը չմնա կապված :  Նման դեպքերում հարկավոր է անհապաղ իջեցնել առժեքը ընդհուպ մինչև այն առանց մի օգուտի վաճառելու առժեքին , որովհետև ամեն անգամ նոր ապրանք բերելիս մեկ կամ երկու « դժվար գնացող »  կտորներ հետը գալիս են , որոնք սառեցնում են ձեր կանխիկ գւմարի սահուն ելք ու մուտքը հետևաբար դրանցից հարկավոր է առանց ուշացման ազատվել : Լավ միտք է նաև խանութում ունենալ նոր ստացված ապրանքների անկյուն և կարևոր է որ այն գտնվի ձեր Խանութի ամենախորը անկյունում , որպեսզի հաճախորդները նորությունները տեսնելու նպատակով անցնելիս , անցնեն ձեր բոլոր ապրանքների կողքով և միգուցե ընտրություն կատարեն : Եթե ձեր գործը  նպարեղենի  մանրածախ առևտուրն է լավ միտք է պարբերաբար ունենալ մի տեսականի , որը վաճառեք շատ ցածր առժեքով « միուսների համեմատ » ,  բայց առանց գովազդելու այն : Թույլ տվեք , որ հաճախորդը ինքնուրույն հայտնաբերի այդ գաղտնիքը , հետևաբար նրա մոտ կստեղծվի այն տպավորությունը , որ ձեր խանութում « էժանություն է տիրում » և նա կդառնա ձեր « ձրի գովազդաին գործակալը » պատմելով դրա մասին իր ընկերներին : 
Իսկ երբ ձեր գործը մեծանա այնքան , որ դուք ընդունակ լինեք արտաքին աշխարհից ներմուծեք մեծաքանակ ապրանքներ և զբաղվեք մեծածախ առևտրով , այն ժամանակ դուք կարող էք հաշվի առնել տարադրամի առժեքների փոփոխությունները և ապրանքը էժան ձեռք բերելու փոխարեն գնեք տվյալ պետության տարադրամը այն էժան եղած ժամանակ և հետո գնեք նրանց ապրանքը այդ գումարով և արթյունքում կստացվի , որ ձեր գործարքը շահավետ է : 
Ներքևի նկարում ես ցուցադրել եմ Ամերիկյան դոլար-ի առժեքի գրաֆիկը Շվեցարական ֆրանկի համեմատ 



Ինչպես տեսնում էք անցած 25 տարիների ընթացքում Ամերիկյան դոլրը եժանացել է Շվեցարական ֆրանկի համեմատ 3 անգամ այսինքն այն կորցրել է իր առժեքի 75 տոկոսը : Այս երևույթի դրական և բացասական կողմերի մասին կզրուցենք հետո :
Շարունակելի .......

----------


## NetX

> օրինակ եթե ուզում ես ասենք ինչ-որ բիզնես բացել ինչպիսի ընթացակարգով է դա կատարվում....


http://www.smednc.am/?laid=2&com=mod...smebusinessmap

----------

Adriano (05.05.2010)

----------


## Sophie

Անհատ ձեռնարկատերով հնարավոր է՞ մեկից ավել խանութ ունենալ:

----------


## Magic-Mushroom

Բարեւ սիրելի* Ա*կումբցիներ ես ունեմ երկու հարց,եթե հարցերիս ճիշտ պատասխանեք շատ շնորհակալ կլինեմ ես ուղղակի Հայաստանի հարկային օրենքների հետ ծանոթ չեմ:
*Հարց 1* Ես ցանկանում եմ բացել Իրավաբանական եւ բժշկական խորհուրդատվությունների գրասենյակ՝որտեղ կարիքավոր մարդկանց սպասարկումը կլինի անվճար,իսկ վճարունակ մարդկանցը շատ մատչելի,այնքան որ գրասենյակի վարձի եւ մնացած ծախսերի գումարը լինի,շահույթ դեռ չեմ ակնկալում,ցանկանում եմ բացել բարեգործական հիմքերի վրա,բժշկական լիցենզիա ու իրավաբանի լիցենզիա ունեմ,*հարց* ինչ է՜ հարկավոր այդ փոքր բիզնեսի համար ու որտեղ դիմել,շնորհակալություն պատասխանի համար
*Հարց 2* Ինձ շատ Մոտիկ ընկերս ցանկանում է բացել արագ եւ մաչելի համակարգչային ծառայություներ տրամադրող փոքր բիզնես՝ծրագրերի տեղադրում,խորհրդատվություն,վիրուսների մաքրում,սարքերի վերանորոգում մատչելի գներով,կոմպյուտրի հավաքում,քանդում եւ մասեր տեղադրել,կոմպյուտրային ծրագրերի մատչելի ուսուցում մասնավոր,սակայն նա դրա համար չունի լիցենզիա,բայց լավ կոմպյուտորների մասնագետ է՝Ռուսաստանում պրակտիկայ է անցել,սակայն նա ոչ մի փաստաթուղթ չունի որ կոմպյուտտրային մասնագետ է,եթե հաճախորդին ծառայության որակը չի ապահովում գումարի լրիվ վերադարձ է լինում,նաեւ կարող է վերանորոգել այլ սարգեր՝օրինակ պլազմային հեռուստացույց,թվային ֆոտոապարատ,բջջային հեռախոսների հետ կապված խնդիրներ,կոդերի բացում,վերանորոգում,ռուսաֆիկացում եւ հայաֆիկացում,ծրագրերի տեղադրում,նաեւ ցանկանում է բացել օնլայն կայք՝որտեղ ինքը անվճար խորհրդատվություն կտրամադրի ու գրված կլինեն պրայմները,նա ոչ մի աշխատող չի ցանկանում վարձի,ինքն է լինելու իրավաբանը,տնօրենը եւ հաշվապահը(նաեւ կարող է օգտվել մասնավոր հաշվապահի ծառայություններից,դա նա կարող էր անել նաեւ առանց հարկային դաշտ մտնելու,սակայն շատ օրինապաշտ քաղաքացի է եւ ցանկանում է վճարել բոլոր հարկերը բարեխղճորեն,նաեւ կարող է գործել զեղչային համակարգ՝օրինակ 50% երկրորդ սպասարկման ժամանակ եւ տրվելու են գրավոր իրավաբանական երաշխիք եթե կա դրա կարիքը  :Smile: խոսքը շատ փոքր բիզնեսի մասին է՝որը կարծում եմ տարեկան 3 միլիոն դրամի շահույթը չի անցնի,նաեւ ցանկանում է հետո,եթե գործերը լավ գնա հեռուստատեսային գովազդ անել եւ ինչու ոչ եթե հնարավոր է ակումբ ֆորումի հովանավորը դառնա եւ վարձի աշխատողներ բարձր աշխատավարձով,եթե դա հնարավոր է իհարկե,նա այստեղ գրանցված չէ՝սակայն ես պատմել եմ նրան Հարգարժան *Չուկի* Հայանպաստ ու շատ կարեւոր գործի՝Հայոց լեզուն եւ գիրը պաշտպանելու մասին,ինչի համար նրան շատ շնորհակալ եմ՝առանց տառասխալների գրելու համար,մեկ-մեկ արագ գրելու արդյունքում սխալներ եմ անում ու ստեղնաշարի կետադրական որոշ նշանների կոճակները չգիտեմ :Blush:  սա օրինակն է թե *Հարգելի Արտակը*(* Մ(Ա)եծատառով մարդ էշատ ցածր պակլոն քեզ,քանի որ ես նրան շատ եմ հարգում ու ինքը արժանի է Մեծատառով մարդ լինելու,եկեք ծափահարեք նրան* ինչ հրաշալի մտահաղացում է արել եւ իմ օրինակը վկա :Victory:  :Drinks: ,այսօր շատ քիչ մարդիկ կան որ Արտակի նման են մտածում եւ ես կարծում եմ որ գոնե Նախագահի մրցանակ պետք է ստանա,Հայոց Գիրը եւ լեզուն պահպանելու հարցում մեծ դերակատարում ունենալու հարցում(եթե ոչ ինք Ապա Էլ ով է ՜ արժանի)՝ինչի մասին խոստանում եմ նամակ կգրեմ մեր թանկագին *Պարոն Ս.Սարգսյանին*,դու լրիվ արժանի ես այդ մրցանկաին՝քո կատարած տիտանական եւ կարելի է ասել թանկագին ժամանակը դրա վրա վատնելով,հասել ես արդյունքի ու իմ կարծիքով ու իմ օրինակը վկա դու արժանի ես այդ մրցանակին գործադրած ու առանց ոչ մի շահադիտական բաներ հետապնդելով՝ ջանքերի համար,նաեւ կարծում եմ Հայոց Լեզվի տեսչության կողմից նույնպես պետք է մրցանակ ստանաս քո կատարած բարի գործի համար ու Հայոց Լեզի օգտագործումը հեշտացնելու մարդկանց ոչ իրենց կամքին հալառակ Հայերեն միայն գրելու՝Գրական Հայերեն,համար,եթե սխալ եմ ասում պոմիդորներով ինձ հարվածեք :LOL: )մասին եւ նա կցանկանար դառնալ հովանավորը այս ֆորումի,միայն կայքի բաներն է պետք տեղադրել կայքի էջում ձեզ հարմար չափսերով եւ դիզայնի ընտրությունը նույնպես ձեր ճաշակով ու ամենակարեւորը բոլոր գրավծները լինեն Հայերեն,բայց դա հետո,հիմա ամենակարեւորը *ՀԱՐՑ* ինչ՜ նախնական վճարումներ են պետք անել?Ինչ՜ փաստաթղտեր են պետք ներկայացնել?Արդյոք՜ դա դժվար պրոցես է?Հնարավոր է բանկում հաշիվ բացել եւ ողջ ստացված գումարները փոխանցել այդ հաշվին ու գրել ծառայությունների տեսակը?Ինչքան հարկեր եւ տուրքեր պետք է մուծի պետությանը ու հնարավոր է ըստ բանկային հաշվի մնացորդի մուծել հարկերը շնորհակալություն պատասխանի համար,մեկել գրեք թե որտեղ պետք է ներկայացնի փաստաթղթերը,դա ինձ համար շատ կարեւոր է,նա նաեւ ցանկանում է անվճար օգնություն տրամադրել՝կոմպյուտրային հարցերով ոչ սոցիալապես անապահով ընտանիքներին ու ասեմ շահույթի համար չէ որ ցանկանում է այդ գործը սկսել,նա ցանկանում է նույնպես բարեգործական հիմքերով աշխատի,քանի որ փողի կարիք չունի,Նաեւ ինչ է պետք ՀՀում հասարարական կազմակերպություն բացելու համար՝խոսքս տարբեր՝իսկական պրոֆեսիոանալ ու իրենց գործը հարգող իրավաբանների  մասին է,որոնց կողմից անվճար իրավաբանական սպասարկում են առաջարկում եւ դատարանում պաշտպանել մարդկանց շահերը թե քաղաքական օրենսգրքի եւ թե քրեական,իսկ կազմակերպությունը կհովանավորվի բարեգործական ու նման ընկերությունների կողմից՝արդեն առաջարկներ ստացել եմ ,բոլորը օրինական ճանապարհով ու մանրամասն հաշվետվություն ներկայացնելով,հեռուստատցույցով նաեւ ցանկանում ենք գովազդել ու բացենք հատուկ կայք,որտեղ մարդիկ կգրեն իրենց շնորհակալություները եւ կկարողանանա օնլայն հարցեր տալ,ես ուղղակի աղաչում եմ ինձ պետք է հասկացող մարդու խորհրդատվություն,հատկապես 2-րդ հարցի վերաբերյալ,նաեւ հետագայում ինձ հարկավոր կլինեն վեբ կայքեր պատրաստողներ,ցանկալի է ֆորումից՝իհարկե վճարովի հիմքերով :Wink: ,անհամբեր կսպասեմ ձեր պատսխանին,քանի որ մնացի Հայաստանում՝Հիվանդության պատճառով ցանկանում եմ օգտակար լինել մարդկանց եւ զբաղվել բարեգործությամբ,իմ գլխավոր առաքելությունը այն է,որ գոնե մարդկանց 50% իմանան եւ կարողանան հարկ եղած ժամանակ պաշտպանել իրենց իրավունքները :Smile: (դա վերաբերվում է քրեական,եւ հասարակ սպասրկման՝ասենք խանութներից առեւտուր անելու իրավունքները՝ասենք հարկ եղած դեպքում բողոքել այնտեղ որտեղ որ պետք է,ցանոթանան ապրանքը հետ վերադրաձնելու օրենքին եթե այն անօրակ է կամ չի համապատասխանում տուփի վրա գրած տվյալներին,քանի որ բոլոր օրինախախտություները գալիս են իրենց իրավունքներից տեղյակ չլինելու պատճառով,կամ չգիտեմ ինչի ամանչում են,որ իրենց կդնեն գործ տվողի տեղ,*այդ մտածելակերպը շատ սխալ է ու պետք է արմատախիլ անել*,ես Քրեական օրենսդրության մասնագետ եմ՝Օրինակ ես կցանկան հենց հիմա նշել գլխավոր իրավունքը՝դա այն է որ ոչ ոք չի կարող մտնել ձեր տուն՝նույնիսկ լուրջ պատճառաբանությամբ,եթե հիմքեր չկան ,Ինչպես ասում են* իմ տունը իմ ամրոցն է*,իսկ ինչ խոսքը վերաբերվում է մեր հարգելի ոստիկանությանը՝:որոնք լինելով օրենքի պաշտպաններ,հենց իրենք են ամենաշատը խախտում օրենքը՝իրոք ցավով եմ նշում,կցանկանայի որ մեր ոստիկանները գոնե 20% նման լինեին Նիդեռլանդների ոստիկաններին,իսկ դա գալիս է սեփական իրավունքները չիմանալուց,ուրեմն ոչ մի հարգելի ոստիկան իրավունք չունի ներխուժի ձեր տուն կամ պահանճի դուռը բացել՝ խոսելու պատրվագով,միայն ձեր ցանկությամբ կարող եք ոստիկանին ներս թողնել,սակայն նախորոք պետք է խնդրեք որ նրանք ցույց տան իրենց վկայականները ու անպայման խորհուրդ կտամ գրել նրանց անուն ազգանունները,պաշտոնը,ու աշխատավայրի,նաեւ իրենց հատկացված հատուկ կոդը,դա ձեր իրավունքն է,հետո որ իմանաք ում բողոքեք(եթե այդպես անեք 99% ոչ մի սխալ քայլ չեն անի դա նրանց վախի զգացում կտա,քանի որ շատ հեշտ սխալ բան թույլ տալու դեպքում կազատվեն աշխատանքից,նրանք նույնիսկ իրավունք չունեն նստելու,եթե,իհարկե դուք ինքնակամ չեք առաջարկում ,իսկ ինչ վերաբերվում է տան ստուգմանը,ապա միայն ձեր հոժար կամքով կարող եք թույլ տալ,սակայն ես դա կտրականապես խորհուրդ չէի տա,եթե ստուգել են ցանկանում ապա պետք է դատավորից ձեռք բերեն օրդեր,իրենց հետ,կամ դուք տրամադրեք երկու վկաների եւ անպայման պետք է կազմվի ճիշտ պրոտոկոլ եւ միայն այն ստուգելուց հետո դնել ձեր ստորագրությունը ու առանց մանրամասնորեն չկարդալով ոչ մի փաստաթողթ չստորագրել,իսկ եթե ձեզ բռնության ու ծեծի ենթարկեն թարմ ապացույցներով բողոք ներկայացնել ու հաշվի չառնել ոստիկանների սպառնալիքները,կան հատուկ ոստիկաններ՝որոնց սովորեցնում են թե ինչպես մարդու մեջ վախեր սերմանել եւ ստիպել խոստովանել քո կողմից պկատարված հանցանքը,եթե մեղավոր չեք,ապա ոչ մի բան մի գրեք ու առավելես ստորագրեք առանց փաստաբանի հետ խորհրդակցելու եւ միշտ հիշեք ինչ խոսաք ձերբակալման պահին դա դատի ժամանակ կարող է օգտագործվել ձեր դեմ եւ ամենակարեւորը հիշհք որ դուք ունք իրավունք ինքներդ ձեր դեմ,ձեր շահերը վնասող ցուցմունք տալուն,դա վերաբերվում է ձեռփակալվծի առաջնակարգ բարեկամներին(մորը,կնոջը,երեխաները,հարազատ քույրը եւ եղբայրը)նրանք նույնպես կարող են հրաժարվել օրենքով ձեր դեմ ցուցմունք տալուց,իսկ ինչ վերաբերվում է դատին,ապա ցանկացած հասանելի միջոցներով կարող եք պաշտպանվել եւ ցանկացած պահին փոխել ձեր տրված նախորք մեղավորությունը ընդունաց ցուցմունքը՝որինակ կարող եք ասել որ դա ձեզ ոժով են ստիպել գրել,կամ ինչ-որ շանտաժ են արել,սակայն կա մի օրենք՝որը ոստիկաններին թույլ է տալիս ներխուժել բնակարան առանց օրդերի՝օրինակ եթե լուրջ հիմքեր ունեն կասկածելու որ այդ տանը հանցագործություն է կատարվում,օգնության ճիչեր է լսվում,իսկ եթե առանց հիմնավոր պատճառի ու առանց դուռը թակելու մտնում են ներս,ապա անպայման պետք է բողոք գրել դատախազությանը,ես կարող եմ մեծ սիրով օգնել այդ հարցում,ես մտածում եմ որ գոնե մարդկանց 10% այդպես վարվի կազատվենք այդպիսի օրինախախտումներից,իսկ ինչ բանակին է վերբերվում էլի լիքը ասելիք եւ խորհուրդներ ունեմ տալու՝ինչը մեր բանակը կդարձնի մեր երազած բանակը՝_առանց բանտային չգրված օրենքներ_ի,կենցաղային հարցերի նույնպես,բայց հատկապես քրեական,եւ կցանկանայի անվճար պաշտպանաեյի դատարանում մարդու իրավունքները՝եթե անգամ 10% կասկածեմ որ նա մեղավոր չի,իմ նպատակը մարդկանց պետության կողմից ընդձեռնված իրավունքների սովորեցնումն է եւ այն կարողանալ ճիշտ օգտագործելը,ցանկանում եմ բարի,կամ ոմանց համար չար գործ անեմ՝ :Diablo:  ովքեր սարսափում են,որ մարդիկ իմանան իրենց իրավունքները ու խեղճ լինեն,կարծում եմ դա նաեւ կնպաստի կոռուպցիայի նվազեցմանը՝հատկապես ոստիկանական համակարգում,կարող է որոշ մարդկանց թվալ որ ես վարդագույն ակնոցներով եմ նայում,բայց ես հասնելու եմ նրան որ իրագործեմ իմ մտահաղացումները եւ բարելավել Հայաստանի վիճակը ու այն սարքել Եվրոպական պետություն,բոլորից անչափ շնորհակալություն գրածս ամբողջովին կարդալու համար ու կներեք տառասխալների համար,ժամանակ ու հավես չունեմ ուղղելու համար,հիմա իմ միակ նպատակը մարդկանց օգնելնել է եւ իմ բիզնես ծրագրերը իրականացնելը,նույնիսկ Նիդեռլանդական որոշ կազմակերպություններ իրենց դրամական օգնությունն են առաջարկել,հիմա իմ կարգախոսն է Եթե փող չունես,դա չի նշանակում որ դու միայնակ ես եւ իմ աշխատանքը անելում եմ խղջի թելադրանքով ու մեծ սիրով եմ նվիրվելու աշխաստանքիս :Love:  *ՍԵՐ ԽԱՂԱՂՈՒԹՅՈՒՆ ԱՌՈՂՋՈԹՅՈՒՆ ԱՌԱՋՆԱՅԻՆԸ* :Smile: Սիրով ձեր *Էրիկ* :Wink: ,գիտեմ մի քիչ վարդագույն ակնոցներով եմ նայում ու ռոմանտիկ(երազկոտ բնավորություն ունեմ,սակայն կարծում եմ ցանկության դեպքում ամենինչ հնարավոր է, մեծ Ցանկությունը դա հզոր ուժ է,մեկ էլ սերը դեպի քո սիրած աշատանքը) Ուղղակի պատկերացնել է պետք ու միտքը այնպես անել որ խորը թափանցի ուղեղում եւ հավատալ*-IMAGINE* ինչպես այս երգի բառերն են,իմիջայլոց նման բաներով զբաղվելը նաեւ ինձ ստիպեց այս խորը փիլիսոփայկան երգը :Tongue:  Նաեւ ցանականում եմ գրել որ այս գրառումը անելիս ոչ մի անօրինական նյութ չեմ օգտագործել,ուղղակի խմել եմ ճիշտ կալեբասով պատրաստված՝բամբիլյաի շնորհիվ իմ ամենսիրած թեյերից մեկը՝որի անունն է* ՄԱՏԵ* նա շատ օգտակար է առողջությանը,նրա մեջ կան համարյա բոլոր միկրո եւ մակրո էլէնենտները եւ վիտամինները,այն հանդիսանում թույ ստիմուլյատոր ու կարգավորում է զարկերակային ճնշումը,ցանկանում եմ շեշտել որ ինչ գրել եմ,գրել պայծառ ուղեղով ու լրիվ սթափ վիճակով՝նույնիսկ ծխախոտ ծխելն եմ թարգել արդեն 3 օր է թողել եմ ու հիմա միակ իմ զբաղմունքը իմ կողմից շատ սիրելի եւ հարգված՝ *Բյուրի* ոսկե խորհուրդն է օգտակար գիրք կարդալը,հիմա կարդում եմ Հռոմեական իրավունքի մասին *Parliament-ի* :Bad:  մասին լրիվ մոռացել եմ ու խնայում եմ օրեկան 750դր,ինչը նաեւ ձեզ եմ խորհուրդ տալիս :Cool: 
*Ուղղակի պատկերացրեք եւ ամենինչ կստացվի*  :Cool:

----------

Gayl (23.12.2010), Moonwalker (23.12.2010), Universe (23.12.2010)

----------


## Hda

Եթե ԱՁ-ն ունի կնիք, դա բերու՞մ Է լրացուցիչ ֆինանսական կամ այլ պարտավորությունների :
Ակնկալում եմ հավաստի պատասխան կամ խնդրում եմ նշեք, եթե դա ըստ Ձեր տեղեկությունների Է:
Երախտապարտ եմ ցանկացած հղման :
Շնորհակալ նախապես:

----------


## REAL_ist

Ոչ մի լրացուցիչ պարտավորություն չի կարող առաջանալ, քանի որ կնիք ունենալը իրավունք է, որի օգտագործումը կամ չօգտագործումը չի ազդում տնտեսվարող սուբյեկտի գործունեության վրա:

----------

Hda (26.11.2011)

----------


## Hda

> Ոչ մի լրացուցիչ պարտավորություն չի կարող առաջանալ, քանի որ կնիք ունենալը իրավունք է, որի օգտագործումը կամ չօգտագործումը չի ազդում տնտեսվարող սուբյեկտի գործունեության վրա:


Շնորհակալ եմ, լրիվ խելքի մոտ է ասածդ: Պաշտոնապես էլ իրո՞ք այդպես է: Մեր օրենքների անտրամաբանական լինելը ոչ-ոքիս մոտ զարմանք չի առաջացնում:

----------


## REAL_ist

Ես օրենքի կարգավորումն եմ ասում  :Smile:  Ուղակի պարտավորությունների բացակայությունը հնարավոր չի հղումով ցույց տալ, քանի որ հնարավոր չի ցույց տալ մի բան, որը չկա գրված, թե չե անպայման համապատասխան հղում կտրամադրեի :Smile:

----------


## Hda

> Ես օրենքի կարգավորումն եմ ասում  Ուղակի պարտավորությունների բացակայությունը հնարավոր չի հղումով ցույց տալ, քանի որ հնարավոր չի ցույց տալ մի բան, որը չկա գրված, թե չե անպայման համապատասխան հղում կտրամադրեի


կարծես իրար հասկացանք  :Smile:

----------


## Mxitar

Ինչպես  կարելի  է  գործ  դնել , եթե  չունեմ  սեփական  տարացք

----------


## Mxitar

Բարև:  Իմ   գործը  սկսելու  համար  չունեմ  սեփական  տարացք,  կարելի  է  արդյոք  վարձույթով  ներկայացնել  :  Կանոնադրության  մեջ  կարող  է  դա  խնդիր  առաջացնել?   Եթե  կարելի  է        կսպասեմ  պատասխանի:

----------


## Sophie

> Բարև:  Իմ   գործը  սկսելու  համար  չունեմ  սեփական  տարացք,  կարելի  է  արդյոք  վարձույթով  ներկայացնել  :  Կանոնադրության  մեջ  կարող  է  դա  խնդիր  առաջացնել?   Եթե  կարելի  է        կսպասեմ  պատասխանի:


 Այո իհարկե կարող ես… ու ինչքան գիտեմ դա քո հարկերից հանվելու է: Ինձ այդպես են ասել հարկայինում:

----------

